# Glades Back country report...11/14/10



## COBRA (Dec 19, 2006)

Well when the weather down here cools down. The fishing really starts to heat up! I love this time of year, when the weather is very pleasent and the swamp angels dissapear. The Glades really comes alive as far as the scenery and migrating wildlife is concerned. Anyways we decided to hit up the BC because of all the wind we've been having lately. The fishing is starting to get into the winter pattern, which means you'll have to venture deep into the backbays to find the bigguns.Right now the BC is full of lil Lady fish(a.ka.a Snook candy) so the Snook aren't very far behind them. We always fish arti's so out came the plugs that resembled the hatch. Boy it was on then! We boated numerous species and had the lines tight all morning. All in all it was a pretty good day of fish'n with the young gun. We took some pics for yous to check out. Thanks for reading our reports.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet! Nice catch(s)!
What type of canoe is that
Kinda looks like an older high sider?


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

very nice


----------



## COBRA (Dec 19, 2006)

> Sweet! Nice catch(s)!
> What type of canoe is that
> Kinda looks like an older high sider?


 Thanks on the comps. LOL, I get that alot."What kind of canoe is that?" It's an '06 Custom Gheenoe NMZ with their pnp front deck and homeamde rear. All powered by an'04 Merc 15 2 stroke, and Minnkota 55lb trolling motor. Here's a lil better pic.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow! Some nice big snook in there, plus a few other species mixed in. What a great day that must have been.


----------



## freeflyfree (May 12, 2010)

My son and I said a loud [ch8220]WOW[ch8221] when we saw that big snook, congratulations!


----------



## margarcia305 (Jan 13, 2010)

sweet!!!!!


----------

